# Advice on LONG road trip?



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

We will be taking our now 8 month old during xmas in a 16 hour drive each way road trip to snow ski. He will be One Year and 2 months then.

I already ordered a cozy back seat cover for our car. However, what to do as to car sickness and/or what to give to safely keep him a little "sleepy" during trip?

I know it's way in advance, but I want to cover everything, he's my baby


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Why on earth would you want to dope your dog? 

I've hauled my dogs on 1000 mile one way trips, on a 6 week 2500 mile trip and on shorter trips. After a while they lay down and nap. No dope needed except the one behind the wheel.

Why do you think your dog will get car sick? Does he get car sick now? If so, start desensitising him by taking him on gradually lengthening trips. If not, why court trouble? I had one puppy get car sick the first time out. It was because she had recently been fed and this was her first car ride. 

If you get your pup used to short trips in the car and there is no problem, you'll be fine.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

you probably won't need to drug your dog, if he's used to car rides already. make sure to take his food and bowls, along with fresh and bowl. When we traveled 900 miles we would stop every 2 hours and take a 10 minute walk on a leash so they can walk and potty. Goodluck!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

As was already asked, is he already KNOWN to be the "car sick" type?

I drove cross country (South Carolina to Washington State) with a 5 month old puppy. We BOTH had a blast!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

We've taken Heidi on some long trips and she's done very well. She has gotten sick maybe twice when we've gone on some windy roads. But for the most part, she'll settle in and sleep very nicely. I think they just get bored at some point and give in to sleeping/relaxing. We usually stop every couple of hours for a potty break and to stretch all of our legs.

Our last dog hated to ride in the car. She was really afraid and got sick a LOT, but after taking some long trips, she finally got used to it and realized that traveling by car wasn't so bad after all.

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

maybe I mispoke. Charlie does NOT get car sick. I am just thinking ahead. I do plan to stop every couple of hrs. so that he can stretch and potty. But I think he will be ok. I don't want to drug him, trust me. I just want to make his trip more pleasurable and pleasant. That's all the advice I want. Thanks.


----------

